# Sismos Internacionais 2015



## Orion (1 Jan 2015 às 17:59)

> *5.3 quake hits off California coast*
> 
> An earthquake with magnitude 5.3 has hit near the coast of California at about 2.5 kilometers deep, 113 kilometers from Ferndale and 122 kilometers from Fortuna, the United States Geological Survey (USGS) reports. National Weather service says there is no danger of tsunami.



RT


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2015 às 19:55)

Manhã muito ativa na ilha sul da Nova Zelândia. Entre as 6:48 e as 7:47 da manhã (hora local) foram sentidos 13 sismos. O mais forte teve uma magnitude de 6.4. 12 desses sismos ocorreram na mesma zona (distância compreendida entre 25 e 35 km a oeste/sudoeste) de Arthur's Pass. As magnitudes variaram entre os 3.2 e os 4.2.

http://geonet.org.nz/quakes/felt


----------



## Scan_Ferr (17 Fev 2015 às 01:51)

Sismo de 6.7 no Japão:

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000tpvj#impact_shakemap


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Fev 2015 às 11:44)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Sismo de 6.7 no Japão:
> 
> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/usb000tpvj#impact_shakemap



E a CMTV no seu melhor...


----------



## camrov8 (22 Fev 2015 às 12:46)

dia a dia perde a credibilidade toda, eu lembro-me de jornais como o diabo e o crime, mas pelo menos tinham alguma investigação séria não esquecer que foi um destes que desencadeou a investigação dos casos de pedofilia


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2015 às 12:59)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> E a CMTV no seu melhor...




Pobre geografia, sempre a ser maltratada, enfim dessa acendalha não se pode esperar muito.


----------



## fablept (22 Fev 2015 às 23:55)

Lá costumam chamar aos micaelenses (pessoas de São Miguel) de japoneses


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Fev 2015 às 16:43)

Abanou bem em Espanha!

M 4.8 segundo o CSEM
M 5.4 segundo o IGN Espanhol










Fonte CSEM: http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=428843#summary


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Fev 2015 às 17:02)

Corrigido para 5.0 no USGS, IPMA mantém M5.2. Que belo abano esse.


----------



## Lightning (23 Fev 2015 às 18:39)

*Un terremoto de magnitud 5,2 obliga a desalojar un hospital en Cuenca*
La Red Sísmica Nacional ha confirmado que el epicentro está en la localidad albaceteña de Osa de Montiel y que tendría una magnitud de en torno a 5 grados en la escala de Richter

http://cadenaser.com/ser/2015/02/23/sociedad/1424708952_719884.html


----------



## Brunomc (23 Fev 2015 às 18:53)

Foi sentido na rede sismica nacional e tudo 


Aviso de Sismo Sentido 23-02-2015 16:16
_2015-02-23 16:16:00_
O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera informa que no dia 23-02-2015 pelas 16:16 (hora local) foi registado nas estações da Rede Sísmica Nacional, um sismo de magnitude 5.3 (Richter) e cujo epicentro se localizou a cerca de 60 km a Oeste de Albacete (ESP). 

Este sismo, de acordo com a informação disponível até ao momento, não causou danos pessoais ou materiais e foi sentido com intensidade máxima II (escala de Mercalli modificada) em várias localidades do Centro e Sul de Portugal Continental. 

Se a situação o justificar serão emitidos novos comunicados. 


Sugere-se o acompanhamento da evolução da situação através da página do IPMA na Internet (www.ipma.pt) e a obtenção de eventuais recomendações junto dos Serviços de Proteção Civil.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2015 às 12:55)

Não só na rede sísmica como por alguém, porque o IPMA tem no mapa que foi sentido em Elvas


----------



## Orion (16 Mar 2015 às 17:07)

> A new report is elevating the possibility that California could see an 8.0 or greater earthquake during the next 30 years.
> 
> The stat comes from the Third Uniform Earthquake Rupture Forecast, better known as UCERF3. The study was a collaboration by scientists from the U.S. Geological Survey, the Southern California Earthquake Center, the California Geological Survey and the California Earthquake Authority.
> 
> The group’s last report came out in 2008. While most of the findings were similar, the 2015 version raises the odds that California will see an 8.0 or higher tremor in the next three decades from 4.7% to about 7%. The scientists attribute the elevated risk to a better understanding of the relationship between different fault lines.



http://www.weather.com/science/news/california-earthquake-report


----------



## Orion (18 Mar 2015 às 16:39)

> *'Reawakened' faults could trigger big Okla. earthquakes*





> Though not the central point of this study, previous research has identified hydraulic fracturing, or fracking, as a likely cause of the more than 3,600 small earthquakes that rattled central Oklahoma from 2009 through 2014. Fracking is a method of extracting natural gas and oil from rock that lies deep underground.





> Since late 2009, the rate of magnitude-3 or larger earthquakes in north-central Oklahoma has been nearly 300 times higher than in previous decades.
> 
> These reawakened faults in central Oklahoma could produce quakes as powerful as magnitude-5 and 6 earthquakes.
> 
> "Many faults are reactivating, with as many as 17 magnitude-4 earthquakes in 2014," McNamara said. In 2011, one even reached magnitude-5.4 in strength near Prague, Okla.





> "When one looks closely enough at the recent plague of earthquakes, they are on faults, and shallow enough to be plausibly affected by fluid injection (from the fracking process)," Vidale said.



http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2015/03/10/oklahoma-earthquakes-fault-lines/24702741/


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2015 às 01:40)

> A major earthquake with a magnitude 7.7 struck off Papua New Guinea on Monday, official monitors said, and a tsunami warning was issued soon after.
> 
> The epicenter of the quake was near the town of Rabaul in the northeast of Papua New Guinea, The U.S. Geological Survey (USGS) said.
> 
> The Pacific Tsunami Warning Center in Hawaii said "hazardous tsunami waves are possible for coasts located within 1,000 km (620 miles) of the earthquake epicentre along the coasts of Papua New Guinea and the Solomon Islands". No destructive, Pacific-wide tsunami was expected, it said.



http://www.cnbc.com/id/102544021

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us10001rvu#general_summary


----------



## Orion (6 Abr 2015 às 00:21)

http://www.stuff.co.nz/science/67617031/when-not-if-alpine-fault-could-cause-8-metres-of-movement

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_Fault


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2015 às 07:32)

Terremoto de* M7.5 *no Nepal.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2015 às 07:38)

Terremoto ocorreu a apenas 77 km de Catmandu.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2015 às 07:49)

Por ser uma região montanhosa, possivelmente houve muitos deslizamentos de terra. 
Danos já foram reportados em Kathmandu.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2015 às 08:01)

Primeiras réplicas já foram registradas,uma de magnitude M5.5 e outra de M6.5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2015 às 08:09)

Magnitude revisada para* M7.9*.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2015 às 08:31)

Informações não confirmadas que a torre "Dharahara" caiu e há centenas de soterrados.
Vários edifícios caíram na capital.


----------



## Geopower (25 Abr 2015 às 12:36)

Infelizmente uma grande tragédia. Pelas imagens muitos edificios ruiram por completo,
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=4532145


----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 15:16)




----------



## Orion (25 Abr 2015 às 15:20)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2015 às 17:18)

Nepal


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Abr 2015 às 17:19)

*1508* mortes confirmadas:  (1457 Nepal, 12 China, 36 India e 3 Bangladesh)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2015 às 21:00)

Avalanche no  Mt. Everest


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Abr 2015 às 21:01)

*2589* mortes confirmadas: (2500 Nepal, 20 China , 68 India e 4 Bangladesh)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Abr 2015 às 07:37)

*3310* mortes confirmadas: (3218 Nepal, 20 China , 68 India e 4 Bangladesh).
Pessoas já começaram a queimar os corpos das vítimas do terremoto em uma cremação em massa em Catmandu.






Danos econômicos são estimados em 3,5 bilhões de dólares.
O terremoto principal teve uma magnitude de M7.8 a uma profundidade de 34 km.
As duas réplicas mais fortes, foi a de M6.6 pouco depois do terremoto principal e a de M6.7 ocorrida ontem (26).

M7.8





O acesso de algumas aldeias e cidades completamente destruídas ainda não foi possível.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Abr 2015 às 08:23)

Vídeo extenso mas com muitas incidências deste sismo na Ásia:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Abr 2015 às 20:43)

6,101 mortes confirmadas: (6000 Nepal, 25 China , 72 India e 4 Bangladesh).


----------



## Wessel1985 (1 Mai 2015 às 22:13)

Um terramoto de magnitude 7,1 abalou a Papua-Nova Guiné esta sexta-feira, a 61 quilómetros de profundidade, avança o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos.

Não há relatos de danos ou vítimas. Contudo, levantou-se a possibilidade da ocorrência de um maremoto ao longo da costa daquele país – uma hipótese que, entretanto, foi afastada.

Rabaul é uma cidade na ilha de Nova Bretanha Ocidental e encontra-se junto ao vulcão activo Tavurvur. Em 1994, esta cidade ficou destruída devido a uma erupção.

Na quinta-feira, a mesma região foi atingida por um terramoto de magnitude 6,9 na escala de Richter.




http://www.publico.pt/mundo/noticia/terramoto-de-magnitude-71-atinge-papuanova-guine-1694244?frm=ult


----------



## Thomar (7 Mai 2015 às 11:07)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Um terramoto de magnitude 7,1 abalou a Papua-Nova Guiné esta sexta-feira, a 61 quilómetros de profundidade, avança o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos.
> (...)


Novo sismo na Papua-Nova Guiné, de magnitude* 7,1*.

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/shakemap/global/shake/20002das/


----------



## Snifa (12 Mai 2015 às 08:54)

*Novo sismo abalou o Nepal esta terça-feira*

Hoje às 08:40

*Em Atualização* . Um forte sismo abalou, esta terça-feira, o Nepal semanas depois de um tremor de terra que matou cerca de oito mil pessoas.


O sismo, com 7.4 de magnitude na escala de Richter, que vai de 1 a 10, teve epicentro 68 quilómetros a oeste de Namche Bazar, perto do Evererest.

Em finais de abril, um sismo com 7.8 na escala de Richter causou mais de oito mil mortos e de 17 mil feridos. Seguiram-se várias réplicas e pequenos sismos nas últimas semanas, mas esta terça-feira milhares de pessoas deixaram as casas na capital Katmandu, quando a terra voltou a tremer.

"Este foi um dos grandes", comentou Prakash Shilpakar, proprietário de uma loja de artesanato na capital do Nepal, em declarações à agência Reuters, enquanto tentava contactar os pais, que vivem na cidade Bhaktapur, devastada pelo sismo de 25 de abril

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=4562747


----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2015 às 17:05)




----------



## Orion (12 Mai 2015 às 21:48)




----------



## Teles (12 Mai 2015 às 23:12)

MagnitudeMw 6.8
RegionNEAR EAST COAST OF HONSHU, JAPAN
Date time2015-05-12 21:13:01.8 UTC


----------



## Paelagius (15 Mai 2015 às 00:08)

Neste mapa é possível observar através de uma escala de gradação de cores o movimento da superfície terrestre ocorrido como consequência do sismo no Nepal.
Os tons de azul mostram como a área em torno de Kathmandu tenha sido elevada, em direcção do satélite. As tonalidades de vermelho, em vez, referem-se a zonas que abateram, afastando-se do satélite.
Este interferograma foi obtido através da diferença em imagens de altimetria do satélite Sentinel-1.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Mai 2015 às 12:38)

Sismo de 7.8 (CSEM e USGS) no Japão.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Mai 2015 às 13:17)

USGS atualizou para M7.8. O Centro de Aviso de Tsunamis da NOAA mantém os 8.5 e têm apenas relatórios a dizer que não há perigo.
http://www.tsunami.gov/


----------



## fablept (30 Mai 2015 às 13:47)

Felizmente o sismo ocorreu a grande profundidade, quase 700km (EMSC), minimizando o risco de danos e de tsunami..


----------



## Orion (30 Mai 2015 às 18:45)




----------



## fablept (27 Jul 2015 às 23:30)

Dois sismos de magnitude ~7 no dia de hoje..









Magnitude 6.9 Canada, M7.0 Indonesia


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Set 2015 às 00:29)

*Alerta de tsunami após sismo de 7,9 no Chile*

*Um sismo de intensidade acima dos 7 pontos na escala de Richter abalou, esta quarta-feira à noite, o Chile. Autoridades temem um tsunami, pelo que ordenaram a evacuação de toda a faixa costeira.*

Segundo o diário "La Nacion", o sismo terá atingido os 7,2 naquela escala e foi emitido um alerta de tsunami para toda a costa.

O centro geológico dos EUA afirma que o sismo terá tido uma intensidade de 7,9 e lançou um aviso de tsunami para o estado norte-americano do Havai.

O epicentro do sismo está localizado a uma profundidade de 11 quilómetros, na região de Coquimbo. Uma das zonas mais afetadas é a Região Metropolitana de Santiago, a capital do país.

Fonte: JN


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2015 às 00:38)

* MAGNITUDE 8.3
* ORIGIN TIME 2254 UTC SEP 16 2015
* COORDINATES 31.5 SOUTH 72.0 WEST
* DEPTH 10 KM / 6 MILES
* LOCATION NEAR THE COAST OF CENTRAL CHILE

EVALUATION
----------

* AN EARTHQUAKE WITH A PRELIMINARY MAGNITUDE OF 8.3 OCCURRED
NEAR THE COAST OF CENTRAL CHILE AT 2254 UTC ON WEDNESDAY
SEPTEMBER 16 2015.

* BASED ON ALL AVAILABLE DATA... HAZARDOUS TSUNAMI WAVES ARE
FORECAST FOR SOME COASTS.

TSUNAMI THREAT FORECAST...UPDATED
---------------------------------

* TSUNAMI WAVES REACHING MORE THAN 3 METERS ABOVE THE TIDE
LEVEL ARE POSSIBLE ALONG SOME COASTS OF

CHILE.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 00:53)

http://internacional.elpais.com/internacional/2015/09/17/actualidad/1442445327_616396.html


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 00:57)

https://twitter.com/onemichile


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2015 às 00:57)

Para quem quiser acompanhar
http://www.sismologia.cl/


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 01:09)

Teles disse:


> Para quem quiser acompanhar
> http://www.sismologia.cl/










Réplica 5 minutos depois:


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 01:20)

Horas de chegada do tsunami:

http://www.onemi.cl/informate/sismo-de-mayor-intensidad-en-las-regiones-de-metropolitana-y-maule/

Atingiu Mercalli VII e VIII em alguns locais.



Spoiler: onemi.cl



*Sismo de mayor intensidad entre las regiones de Atacama y La Araucanía*




16/09/2015 | 20:00 | Atacama, Coquimbo, Valparaíso, Metropolitana, Lib. Gral Bernardo O’Higgins, Maule, Biobío, Araucanía

(Actualizado 21:14 horas)

Un sismo de mayor intensidad se percibió a las 19:56 horas entre las regiones de Atacama y La Araucanía.

Las intensidades en escala de Mercalli son:

*Región: Atacama *

Caldera:

V

Copiapó:

V

Huasco:

V

Vallenar:

V

*Región: Coquimbo *

Coquimbo:

VIII

La Serena:

VIII

Los Vilos:

VII

*Región: Valparaíso *

Algarrobo:

IV

El Quisco:

VII

Puchuncaví:

VI

San Antonio:

VII

Valparaíso:

VI

Villa Alemana :

VI

*Región: Metropolitana de Santiago *

San Bernardo:

VI

San Pedro:

VI

Santiago:

VII

Talagante:

VI

Tiltil:

VII

*Región: Libertador Bernardo O’Higgins *

Bucalemu:

IV

Litueche:

V

Navidad:

VI

Pichilemu:

IV

Placilla:

V

Rancagua:

VII

*Región: Maule *

Cauquenes:

V

Colbún:

V

Constitución:

V

Curicó:

IV

Empedrado:

III

Linares:

V

Molina:

V

Talca:

IV

*Región: Biobío *

Concepción:

IV

Lebu:

III

Los Ángeles:

IV

San Pedro de la Paz:

IV

*Región: La Araucanía *

Angol:

III

Curarrehue:

III

Nueva Imperial:

III

Padre las Casas:

III

Saavedra:

IV

Temuco:

III

Toltén:

IV



SHOA, establece ALARMA de Tsunami. ONEMI solicita evacuar los sectores costeros del territorio nacional.

Según el Centro Sismológico Nacional por sismo de mayor intensidad, la magnitud del sismo fue de 7.9 Richter y se localizó a 46 Kms al Oeste de Canela Baja.



LAS HORAS ESTIMADAS DE ARRIBO SERIAN LAS SIGUIENTES:

Pichidangui 16-09-2015 20:09 ARRIBADO
Valparaiso 16-09-2015 20:15 ARRIBADO
Coquimbo 16-09-2015 20:16 ARRIBADO
Quintero 16-09-2015 20:18 ARRIBADO
San Antonio 16-09-2015 20:27 ARRIBADO
Bucalemu 16-09-2015 20:28 ARRIBADO
Huasco 16-09-2015 20:29 ARRIBADO
Caldera 16-09-2015 20:30 ARRIBADO
Constitucion 16-09-2015 20:44
Chanaral 16-09-2015 20:47
Juan Fernandez 16-09-2015 20:50
Taltal 16-09-2015 20:56
Paposo 16-09-2015 20:56
Lebu 16-09-2015 20:57
Talcahuano 16-09-2015 21:01
Antofagasta 16-09-2 015 21:06
Isla Quiriquina 16-09-2015 21:09
Mejillones 16-09-2015 21:10
Coronel 16-09-2015 21:10
San Felix 16-09-2015 21:17
Tocopilla 16-09-2015 21:18
Iquique 16-09-2015 21:34
Patache 16-09-2015 21:35
Bahia Mansa 16-09-2015 21:37
Corral 16-09-2015 21:39
Pisagua 16-09-2015 21:42
Queule 16-09-2015 21:44
Arica 16-09-2015 21:48
Ancud 16-09-2015 22:11
Melinka 16-09-2015 22:56
Pto Montt 16-09-2015 23:07
Castro 17-09-2015 00:07
Cta Meteoro 17-09-2015 00:23
Isla de Pascua 17-09-2015 01:15 (H.C.) 16-09-2015 23:15 (H.I.)
Base Prat 17-09-2015 01:50
Pto Chacabuco 17-09-2015 02:53
Pto Williams 17-09-2015 03:34
Bahia Gregorio 17-09-2015 14:27
Pta Arenas 17-09-2015 16:38
Pto Eden 17-09-2015 16:39

La Dirección Regional de ONEMI Coquimbo informa arribo de tsunami a las 20:20 horas en la localidad de Tongoy

La Dirección Regional de ONEMI Maule reporta que está evacuando la población del borde costero de la región. Evacuados aproximados por localidad: Constitución 8000 personas, Llico 1.500, Boyeruca 200, Pelluhue 1.700, Lipimávida 600.

Hospital de Constitución evacuado a zona de seguridad. Cárcel de Constitución fue evacuada a zona de seguridad.



http://www.onemi.cl/informates/


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2015 às 01:21)

Imagens recentes:


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2015 às 01:25)

sismo bastante longo... digamos que harmónico. Esperemos que não mas este vai dar tsunami.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 01:32)

Agreste disse:


> sismo bastante longo... digamos que harmónico. Esperemos que não mas este vai dar tsunami.



Já deu e já chegou às costas. Ver a mensagem anterior minha.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 01:35)

Teles disse:


> Imagens recentes:



Em que localidade?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2015 às 01:42)

Concon, Chile.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2015 às 01:42)

Uma morte confirmada em Illapel.
Há registro de saques em Illapel.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 01:52)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Concon, Chile.



Nesta zona foi sentido com intensidade VI-VII.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 01:53)

Estado de alerta vermelho e intensidade reavaliada em 8.4.

https://twitter.com/onemichile


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2015 às 01:55)

Costanera de los Vilos 
@Christ_mada e @lfelipezuniga


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 01:56)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Uma morte confirmada em Illapel.
> Há registro de saques em Illapel.



Intensidades máximas nesta zona, VII - VIII.


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 01:58)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Concon, Chile.





Felipe Freitas disse:


> Costanera de los Vilos



O tsunami chegou aqui em vinte minutos após o abalo principal.


----------



## nunosr (17 Set 2015 às 02:00)

Alguma webcam na zona para que se possa acompanhar?


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 02:04)

Nova actualização de intensidades sentidas e horas de chegada do tsunami:



Spoiler: http://www.onemi.cl/informate/sismo-de-mayor-intensidad-en-las-regiones-de-metropolitana-y-maule/



*Sismo de mayor intensidad entre las regiones de Atacama y La Araucanía*





16/09/2015 | 20:00 | Atacama, Coquimbo, Valparaíso, Metropolitana, Lib. Gral Bernardo O’Higgins, Maule, Biobío, Araucanía

(Actualizado 21:54 horas) 

Un sismo de mayor intensidad se percibió a las 19:56 horas entre las regiones de Atacama y La Araucanía.

Las intensidades en escala de Mercalli son:

*Región: Atacama *

Caldera:

V

Copiapó:

V

Huasco:

V

Vallenar:

V

*Región: Coquimbo *

Coquimbo:

VIII

La Serena:

VIII

Los Vilos:

VII

*Región: Valparaíso *

Algarrobo:

IV

El Quisco:

VII

Puchuncaví:

VI

San Antonio:

VII

Valparaíso:

VI

Villa Alemana :

VI

*Región: Metropolitana de Santiago *

San Bernardo:

VI

San Pedro:

VI

Santiago:

VII

Talagante:

VI

Tiltil:

VII

*Región: Libertador Bernardo O’Higgins *

Bucalemu:

IV

Litueche:

V

Navidad:

VI

Pichilemu:

IV

Placilla:

V

Rancagua:

VII

*Región: Maule *

Cauquenes:

V

Colbún:

V

Constitución:

V

Curicó:

IV

Empedrado:

III

Linares:

V

Molina:

V

Talca:

IV

*Región: Biobío *

Concepción:

IV

Lebu:

III

Los Ángeles:

IV

San Pedro de la Paz:

IV

*Región: La Araucanía *

Angol:

III

Curarrehue:

III

Nueva Imperial:

III

Padre las Casas:

III

Saavedra:

IV

Temuco:

III

Toltén:

IV



SHOA, establece ALARMA de Tsunami. ONEMI solicita evacuar los sectores costeros del territorio nacional.

Según el Centro Sismológico Nacional por sismo de mayor intensidad, la magnitud del sismo fue de 8.4 Richter y se localizó a 46 Kms al Oeste de Canela Baja.

EXISTE UN PELIGRO INMINENTE DE TSUNAMI. CSN MODIFICA MAGNITUD A 8.4 RICHTER. LAS AMPLITUDES DE TSUNAMI REGISTRADAS POR LAS ESTACIONES DE NIVEL DEL MAR SON LAS SIGUIENTES:TOCOPILLA:0.14 [M]. MEJILLONES:0.16 [M]. ANTOFAGASTA:0.20 [M]. PAPOSO:0.17 [M]. TALTAL:0.18 [M]. SAN FELIX:0.61 [M]. CHANARAL:0.70 [M]. CALDERA:0.65 [M]. HUASCO:0.64 [M]. COQUIMBO:4.50 [M]. PICHIDANGUI:1.90 [M]. JUAN FERNANDEZ:1.05 [M]. QUINTERO:1.90 [M]. VALPARAISO:1.78 [M]. SAN ANTONIO:1.20 [M]. BUCALEMU:0.54 [M]. CONSTITUCION:0.56 [M]. ISLA QUIRIQUINA:0.14 [M].

LAS HORAS ESTIMADAS DE ARRIBO SERIAN LAS SIGUIENTES: 
Pichidangui 16-09-2015 20:09 ARRIBADO 
Valparaiso 16-09-2015 20:15 ARRIBADO 
Coquimbo 16-09-2015 20:16 ARRIBADO 
Quintero 16-09-2015 20:18 ARRIBADO 
San Antonio 16-09-2015 20:27 ARRIBADO 
Bucalemu 16-09-2015 20:28 ARRIBADO 
Huasco 16-09-2015 20:29 ARRIBADO 
Caldera 16-09-2015 20:30 ARRIBADO 
Constitucion 16-09-2015 20:44 ARRIBADO 
Chanaral 16-09-2015 20:47 ARRIBADO 
Juan Fernandez 16-09-2015 20:50 ARRIBADO 
Taltal 16-09-2015 20:56 ARRIBADO 
Paposo 16-09-2015 20:56 ARRIBADO 
Lebu 16-09-2015 20:57 ARRIBADO 
Talcahuano 16-09-2015 21:01 ARRIBADO 
Antofagasta 16-09-2015 21:06 ARRIBADO 
Isla Quiriquina 16-09-2015 21:09 ARRIBADO 
Mejillones 16-09-2015 21:10 ARRIBADO 
Coronel 16-09-2015 21:10 ARRIBADO 
San Felix 16-09-2015 21:17 ARRIBADO 
Tocopilla 16-09-2015 21:18 ARRIBADO 
Iquique 16-09-2015 21:34 ARRIBADO 
Patache 16-09-2015 21:35 ARRIBADO 
Bahia Mansa 16-09-2015 21:37 ARRIBADO 
Corral 16-09-2015 21:39 
Pisagua 16-09-2015 21:42 
Queule 16-09-2015 21:44 
Arica 16-09-2015 21:48 
Ancud 16-09-2015 22:11 
Melinka 16-09-2015 22:56 
Pto Montt 16-09-2015 23:07 
Castro 17-09-2015 00:07 
Cta Meteoro 17-09-2015 00:23 
Isla de Pasc ua 17-09-2015 01:15 (H.C.) 16-09-2015 23:15 (H.I.) 
Ba! se Prat 17-09-2015 01:50 
Pto Chacabuco 17-09-2015 02:53 
Pto Williams 17-09-2015 03:34 
Bahia Gregorio 17-09-2015 14:27 
Pta Arenas 17-09-2015 16:38 
Pto Eden 17-09-2015 16:39

La Dirección Regional de ONEMI Coquimbo informa arribo de tsunami a las 20:20 horas en la localidad de Tongoy

La Dirección Regional de ONEMI Maule reporta que está evacuando la población del borde costero de la región. Evacuados aproximados por localidad: Constitución 8000 personas, Llico 1.500, Boyeruca 200, Pelluhue 1.700, Lipimávida 600. 

Hospital de Constitución evacuado a zona de seguridad. Cárcel de Constitución fue evacuada a zona de seguridad.


----------



## Agreste (17 Set 2015 às 02:06)

felizmente não parece um tsunami muito severo...


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 02:07)

http://www.onemi.cl/alerta/se-declara-alerta-roja-por-sismo-de-mayor-intensidad-y-alarma-de-tsunami/



> *Se declara Alerta Roja por Sismo de Mayor Intensidad y Alarma de Tsunami*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hora e meia para declarar o alerta? Como será quando fôr aqui em Portugal?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2015 às 02:15)




----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2015 às 02:16)

Agreste disse:


> felizmente não parece um tsunami muito severo...


Poderá vir outro bem mais forte. A situação é muito complicada


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2015 às 02:16)

Jornal de notícias está a acompanhar em direto
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=4782486


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2015 às 02:21)

StormRic disse:


> http://www.onemi.cl/alerta/se-declara-alerta-roja-por-sismo-de-mayor-intensidad-y-alarma-de-tsunami/
> 
> 
> 
> Hora e meia para declarar o alerta? Como será quando fôr aqui em Portugal?


Sinceramente, espero já estar morto quando acontecer um igual aqui. Portugal não está preparado...


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2015 às 02:24)

Santa Maria, Brasil


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 02:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Poderá vir outro bem mais forte. A situação é muito complicada



Outro sismo? Não, houve uma réplica de 6.4 24 minutos depois. O tsunami onde chegaria com capacidade de destruição, já chegou. Demorou menos de 15 minutos a chegar ao ponto da costa mais perto, Pichidangui.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2015 às 02:35)

StormRic disse:


> Outro sismo? Não, houve uma réplica de 6.4 24 minutos depois. O tsunami onde chegaria com capacidade de destruição, já chegou. Demorou menos de 15 minutos a chegar ao ponto da costa mais perto, Pichidangui.


Percebi mal. Eu vi que o tsunami poderia ser devastador, num site, e depois vi um video em que parecia que era um tsunami "fraco" e pensei que viria mais um mais forte


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 02:36)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Santa Maria, Brasil



São 1700 Km em linha recta até à costa do Chile.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2015 às 02:37)

Desculpem o off-topic, podem explicar-me como é que se mete videos aqui? Obrigado


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2015 às 02:46)

Evacuação 
O barulho é assustador!!


----------



## StormRic (17 Set 2015 às 02:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Desculpem o off-topic, podem explicar-me como é que se mete videos aqui? Obrigado



Se forem YouTube é só copiar e colar o endereço que aparece na página do YouTube (o vídeo tem que ser visto lá).


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2015 às 02:53)

Mais um


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Set 2015 às 02:54)

StormRic disse:


> Se forem YouTube é só copiar e colar o endereço que aparece na página do YouTube (o vídeo tem que ser visto lá).


Obrigado! Já aprendi


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2015 às 08:56)

Houve uma estação a registar quase 5 metros, embora a generalidade fosse bastante inferior






http://ptwc.weather.gov/text.php?id=pacific.TSUPAC.2015.09.17.0536





http://www.ioc-sealevelmonitoring.org/station.php?code=coqu2





http://www.ioc-sealevelmonitoring.org/map.php?code=coqu2


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2015 às 09:24)

*Tectonic Summary*

The September 16, 2015 M 8.3 earthquake west of Illapel, Chile, occurred as the result of thrust faulting on the interface between the Nazca and South America plates in Central Chile. At the latitude of this event, the Nazca plate is moving towards the east-northeast at a velocity of 74 mm/yr with respect to South America, and begins its subduction beneath the continent at the Peru-Chile Trench, 85 km to the west of the September 16 earthquake. The size, location, depth and mechanism of this event are all consistent with its occurrence on the megathrust interface in this region.

While commonly plotted as points on maps, earthquakes of this size are more appropriately described as slip over a larger fault area. Events of the size of the September 16, 2015 earthquake are typically about 230x100 km in size (length x width).

Chile has a long history of massive earthquakes, including the 2010 M 8.8 Maule earthquake in central Chile, which ruptured a ~400 km long section of the plate boundary south of this 2015 event (and to the south of the Juan Fernandez Ridge, which enters the trench immediately south of the 2015 earthquake). This subducton zone also hosted the largest earthquake on record, the 1960 M 9.5 earthquake in southern Chile. Over the century prior to the September 16, 2015 earthquake, the region within 400 km of this event has hosted 15 other M 7+ earthquakes.


Seismotectonics of South America (Nazca Plate Region)

The South American arc extends over 7,000 km, from the Chilean margin triple junction offshore of southern Chile to its intersection with the Panama fracture zone, offshore of the southern coast of Panama in Central America. It marks the plate boundary between the subducting Nazca plate and the South America plate, where the oceanic crust and lithosphere of the Nazca plate begin their descent into the mantle beneath South America. The convergence associated with this subduction process is responsible for the uplift of the Andes Mountains, and for the active volcanic chain present along much of this deformation front. Relative to a fixed South America plate, the Nazca plate moves slightly north of eastwards at a rate varying from approximately 80 mm/yr in the south to approximately 65 mm/yr in the north. Although the rate of subduction varies little along the entire arc, there are complex changes in the geologic processes along the subduction zone that dramatically influence volcanic activity, crustal deformation, earthquake generation and occurrence all along the western edge of South America.

Most of the large earthquakes in South America are constrained to shallow depths of 0 to 70 km resulting from both crustal and interplate deformation. Crustal earthquakes result from deformation and mountain building in the overriding South America plate and generate earthquakes as deep as approximately 50 km. Interplate earthquakes occur due to slip along the dipping interface between the Nazca and the South American plates. Interplate earthquakes in this region are frequent and often large, and occur between the depths of approximately 10 and 60 km. Since 1900, numerous magnitude 8 or larger earthquakes have occurred on this subduction zone interface that were followed by devastating tsunamis, including the 1960 M9.5 earthquake in southern Chile, the largest instrumentally recorded earthquake in the world. Other notable shallow tsunami-generating earthquakes include the 1906 M8.5 earthquake near Esmeraldas, Ecuador, the 1922 M8.5 earthquake near Coquimbo, Chile, the 2001 M8.4 Arequipa, Peru earthquake, the 2007 M8.0 earthquake near Pisco, Peru, and the 2010 M8.8 Maule, Chile earthquake located just north of the 1960 event.

Large intermediate-depth earthquakes (those occurring between depths of approximately 70 and 300 km) are relatively limited in size and spatial extent in South America, and occur within the Nazca plate as a result of internal deformation within the subducting plate. These earthquakes generally cluster beneath northern Chile and southwestern Bolivia, and to a lesser extent beneath northern Peru and southern Ecuador, with depths between 110 and 130 km. Most of these earthquakes occur adjacent to the bend in the coastline between Peru and Chile. The most recent large intermediate-depth earthquake in this region was the 2005 M7.8 Tarapaca, Chile earthquake.

Earthquakes can also be generated to depths greater than 600 km as a result of continued internal deformation of the subducting Nazca plate. Deep-focus earthquakes in South America are not observed from a depth range of approximately 300 to 500 km. Instead, deep earthquakes in this region occur at depths of 500 to 650 km and are concentrated into two zones: one that runs beneath the Peru-Brazil border and another that extends from central Bolivia to central Argentina. These earthquakes generally do not exhibit large magnitudes. An exception to this was the 1994 Bolivian earthquake in northwestern Bolivia. This M8.2 earthquake occurred at a depth of 631 km, which was until recently the largest deep-focus earthquake instrumentally recorded (superseded in May 2013 by a M8.3 earthquake 610 km beneath the Sea of Okhotsk, Russia), and was felt widely throughout South and North America.

Subduction of the Nazca plate is geometrically complex and impacts the geology and seismicity of the western edge of South America. The intermediate-depth regions of the subducting Nazca plate can be segmented into five sections based on their angle of subduction beneath the South America plate. Three segments are characterized by steeply dipping subduction; the other two by near-horizontal subduction. The Nazca plate beneath northern Ecuador, southern Peru to northern Chile, and southern Chile descend into the mantle at angles of 25° to 30°. In contrast, the slab beneath southern Ecuador to central Peru, and under central Chile, is subducting at a shallow angle of approximately 10° or less. In these regions of “flat-slab” subduction, the Nazca plate moves horizontally for several hundred kilometers before continuing its descent into the mantle, and is shadowed by an extended zone of crustal seismicity in the overlying South America plate. Although the South America plate exhibits a chain of active volcanism resulting from the subduction and partial melting of the Nazca oceanic lithosphere along most of the arc, these regions of inferred shallow subduction correlate with an absence of volcanic activity.

....

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/eventpage/us20003k7a


----------



## Teles (17 Set 2015 às 16:39)

Se algumas destas imagens estiver já aqui peço que as retirem por favor!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2015 às 19:05)

StormRic disse:


> São 1700 Km em linha recta até à costa do Chile.


 O terremoto também foi sentido em outras cidades do Sul e Sudeste do Brasil.

São Paulo


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Set 2015 às 23:45)

Sem duvida alguma que o que se ouve nestes vídeos salva milhares de vidas!!
Claro que lá as pessoas estão "mais habituadas" e consequentemente mais preparadas para este tipo de fenómenos, mas o sistemas de alerta é crucial!


----------



## fablept (19 Set 2015 às 13:57)

Interferograma do sismo do Chile (Só é possível determinar deformação em terra).






Cada ciclo de cores corresponde a cerca de 3cm de deformação, dando um total de cerca de 140mm.

Para aceder aos interferogramas..
http://insarap.org/


----------



## vamm (26 Out 2015 às 10:20)

Forte sismo sacode Afeganistão, Paquistão e norte da Índia
Magnitude 7,7.

(O IPMA tem a referência ao sismo, mas não tem a magnitude)


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2015 às 11:06)

https://twitter.com/hashtag/earthquake?src=hash&ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## fablept (26 Out 2015 às 20:47)

No Paquistão..


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2015 às 22:39)

É brutal o tempo de duração do terremoto!

http://www.youreporter.it/video_Terremoto_Afghanistan_l_esatto_momento_della_scossa?refresh_ce-cp


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Nov 2015 às 05:43)

Dois fortes terremotos ocorreram no Chile no final da noite/começo de madrugada. 
Ambos tiveram a mesma magnitude de M6.9. 
Os terremotos ocorreram no mar, próximos de Coquimbo.
Não se relata danos ou vítimas.


----------



## vamm (25 Nov 2015 às 11:07)

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/mundo/sismo-de-magnitude-75-no-peru_n876576


> *Um grande sismo de magnitude 7,5 atingiu hoje o leste do Peru, perto da fronteira com o Brasil, anunciou o instituto norte-americano de geologia (USGS).*
> 
> O sismo ocorreu às 22:45 TMG e o seu epicentro foi localizado a 681 quilómetros a nordeste da capital do Peru, Lima, e a 173 quilómetros a noroeste de Iberia.
> O abalo ocorreu a uma profundidade de 602,3 quilómetros.
> O USGS referiu que não há até ao momento registo de danos ou vítimas.




Informações do IPMA:
2015-11-25 00:28 -11,03 -70,92 600 4,6 Peru-Brazil Border Region NEIC
2015-11-24 22:50 -10,07 -70,98 607 7,6 Peru-Brazil Border Region NEIC
2015-11-24 22:45 -10,58 -70,97 602 7,5 Peru-Brazil Border Region NEIC


----------



## Thomar (28 Nov 2015 às 09:58)

Notícia da agência Lusa: http://24.sapo.pt/article/lusa-sapo...5-atinge-norte-do-japao-sem-alerta-de-tsunami

*Sismo de magnitude 5,5 atinge norte do Japão sem alerta de tsunami*
Um sismo de magnitude 5,5 na escala de Richter atingiu hoje o norte do Japão sem que fosse ativado o alerta de tsunami, informou a agência meteorológica nacional.
O sismo foi registado às 11:51 locais (02:51 em Lisboa), com o hipocentro a 80 quilómetros de profundidade, na península de Nemuro, na região de Hokkaido, no norte.
O abalo foi sentido nas prefeituras de Hokkaido, Aomori e Iwate.
As autoridades não deram, até ao momento, conta de danos ou vítimas.
O Japão assenta sobre o chamado "Anel de Fogo", uma das zonas sísmicas mais ativas do mundo e sofre terramotos com relativa frequência, pelo que as infraestruturas estão especialmente concebidas para poderem resistir aos abalos.


----------

